# bekomme keine LAN verbindung hin



## Piaggio Zipy (8. Juli 2005)

hallo, ich bekomme einfach keine Lan verbindung hin. Habe schon alles mit den ip nummern probiert ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Manchmal sehen sie sich aber man kann nicht zugreifen. Ich brauche die Lan verbindung für Spiele. 

Noch ein Paar Computer angaben. PC1 XP  Professional
                                                   PC2 XP Home


----------



## superharry (9. Juli 2005)

versuch mal in der eingabeaufforferung (start-> ausführen-> "cmd" eingeben )
"ping <ip des anderen rechners>"
wenn dann steht 100% verloren dann liegts entweder an deiner Firewall oder an die Kabel sind nich richtig gesteckt oder dei Hardware is am !


----------



## Piaggio Zipy (9. Juli 2005)

hallo
ich habe es gemacht. Da steht 100% verlust.


----------



## Gudy (9. Juli 2005)

gibt mal die ips von den rechner und die netzmaske....

hast du denn firewalls?


----------



## Piaggio Zipy (9. Juli 2005)

ja habe ich alle deaktiviert.


----------



## Gudy (9. Juli 2005)

und wa sist mit den IPs


----------



## Piaggio Zipy (9. Juli 2005)

habe an PC1 ip 192.168.0.1
             PC2 ip 192.168.0.2
PC 1 sieht zwar PC2 man kann aber nicht drauf zugreifen. Dann kommt sie haben keine zulassung bls bls......


----------



## TheBadDwarf (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo Piaggio Zipy,

da ganze sollte man vielleicht mal von ganz hinten aufrollen, d.h Fehlersuche.

1. Überprüfen, ob die Netzwerkkarten bei jedem PC aktiviert sind.
     Start->Systemsteuerung->Netzwerkverbindungen
2. Überprüfen, ob die Windows-Firewall läuft.
     Ebenfalls unter Netzwerkverbindungen, erkennt man an einem gelben Schloss auf dem Symbol für
     die Netzwerkkarte. Ggf. In den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte durch die oberen Reiter klicken.
3. Hast du die beiden PCs direkt mit einem Kabel verbunden?
     Dann brauchst du ein sog. Crossover-Kabel, kein normales Patch-Kabel!
4. Hast du die PCs über ein Switch oder Hub verbunden?
     Dann darfst du auf keinen Fall Crossover-Kabel verwenden, sondern nur normale Patch-Kabel!

Außerdem solltest du mal mit dem Ping-Befehl die Rechner "sich selbst pingen" lassen. Also an dem PC mit der IP 192.168.0.1 gibst du ein "ping 192.168.0.1" und an dem anderen dann selbstverständlich "ping 192.168.0.2". Wenn der selbst hier rum nörgelt, dann stimmt was nicht mit deinen Einstellungen für die Netzwerkkarte.

Desweiteren sollten sich beide PCs in der selben Arbeitsgruppe befinden. Hab den genauen Weg dahin nicht im Kopf, aber mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz und dann nach Netzwerk suchen. Ggf. solltest du dafür sorgen, dass bei beiden dasselbe steht. Allerdings verlangt der Rechner nach dem Ändern der Arbeitsgruppe einen Neustart.

Wenn das alles nichts hilft und dem Anschein nach alles richtig ist, kann es sein, dass XP da ein Problem mit den Rechten unter den beiden PCs hat bzw. dass die Freigaben der PCs nicht richtig konfiguriert sind.

Prüfe doch bitte mal nach, was ich geschrieben hab. Wenn du weiterhin hilfe brauchst, meld dich nochmal.


----------

